# I swear it was a female platy!!



## MoneyFish (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm sure you're sick of my male/female questions, but I am such a newbie, I still am second guessing myself. I was looking at one of my mickey mouse platys that I was 99.999% sure was a female when I got it. It is still quite young, so it was pretty tiny when I got it. Looking at it tonight, I swear it looks male! What do you think? (Platy #1)

Then there is Platy #2 who I have posted pics of before, who I still can't figure out if it's a male or female. It doesn't have a fan like the known female on the far right, but it's not just a 'stick' like fin either like the male pictures I have seen. Any guesses on platy #2? 

I don't want to have too many males and not enough females to cause any aggression or pestering. I was sure I had 3 if not all females (have 4 platys all together, 2 red wag and 2 mickey mouse), but now I am wondering if it's 2m and 2f. Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks!!


----------



## iamgray (Jul 16, 2010)

I still think #2 looks more male than female. I would say #1 is definitely male.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

iamgray said:


> I still think #2 looks more male than female. I would say #1 is definitely male.


 
agree


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

That makes three of us. LOL


----------



## MoneyFish (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks guys! So looks like I may end up with some babies? Do they usually survive? I really won't have a lot of tank space, so I don't actually want babies! Will it be ok with the 2 males and 2 females? Will they harass the females too much? Thanks for your help!!


----------



## TwilightGuy (Oct 22, 2011)

1 and 2 are both males.

Babies.... almost certainly
Survive... yes, with some cover, or removed to their own tank.
2 M & 2 F... it's ok given normal platy behavior, 1 M & 3 F is better
Harass too much.... depends on if you're male or female - LOL - probably not, as long as there's enough tank space and plants, etc, for the females to briefly escape to


----------

